# Depression



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

what do you guys do to get rid
of your depression?


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I've learned that when I have depressing moments it's important to acknowledge the feeling and bring to conscious awareness what it is that is really depressing you. For me, it meant, talking openly with a counselor about my fears, sad thoughts and bleak outlook on my life. There is something very therapeutic about talking sincerely with another supportive person about what's bothering you. Always, take a few moments alone with yourself and let those feelings emerge--don't stuff them by keeping busy or drinking too much, then be your own best friend and comfort yourself--cry, if you can, and support yourself like you would a friend. Accept your life/mood/mind where you are right now. I never believed in God, but found myself saying, "God help me!" The answers are on their way.


----------



## Carlyisdreaming (Oct 1, 2009)

When I'm depressed I have no will or energy to do anything, forcing myself to get moving and excercise usually helps a bit at least. Small amounts of alcohol, forcin myself to have a conversation with someone, and deep breathing where I focus on each individual breath helps too. Good luck


----------



## Carlyisdreaming (Oct 1, 2009)

When I'm depressed I have no will or energy to do anything, forcing myself to get moving and excercise usually helps a bit at least. Small amounts of alcohol, forcin myself to have a conversation with someone, and deep breathing where I focus on each individual breath helps too. Good luck


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> what do you guys do to get rid
> of your depression?


I get seasonal depression. I use a daylight box to alleviate the symptoms. A bogstandard SAD Light doesn't break the bank but it can make a world of difference if winter throws your cyrcadian rhytmn off course. I just have it on while watching tv for between 30 minutes to an hour. I start off just before the days get shorter and finish up when the sun comes back out in spring. One fine day I'll just move somewhere it's always sunny and warm instead. Screw snow and black ice.

When I am just a litle sad, not seasonally-messed-up I usually take some alone time reading or listening to music. I'll take a walk or go for a cycle. Chocolate is highly recommended


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Do something for someone else.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Maintain good sleep hygiene. Get a proper night of rest, and don't sleep in. Maintain a stable routine of when you go to sleep and wake up. Get exposure to light in the morning (natural is best, although light therapy is an acceptable solution) as it helps maintain a normal circadian rhythm .

The most interesting fact about sleep I know is that there is evidence you can experience acute relief from depression by having your sleep cut short so that you get less sleep than usual. This is predicated on that you won't go to bed afterwards, but remain awake.


----------

